# harvest surprise



## westernbeekeeper

I'm hungry.


----------



## jmgi

Oh yeah, I use honey on my fall squash and sweet potatoes all the time, I will definitely need to try adding the berries next time, and I'm thinking that some crushed up pecans sprinkled on top might be good too. John


----------

